# Katie Hopkins



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

She's just an attention seeking idiot isn't she, but has she gone too far this time with Tweets stating;

"Sending us Ebola bombs in the form of sweaty Glaswegians just isn't cricket."

Not so independent when it matters most are we jocksville?"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-30641705


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

She's an irrelevant, attention seeking, cretin of a woman; who rarely ( if ever ) says anything worth hearing....and she never ceases to confirm it. 


It will be interesting to see whether the powers that be deem 'Jock' to be a derogatory term for a race of people mind you, apparently some people do ( for the record, it doesn't really bother me ). 
With the way they interpret that particular law up here she may very well find herself in hot water........preferably up to her forehead! 

Edit: As an aside, I note she came in from Sierra Leone via Heathrow......where the English never picked up on the disease. Makes you wonder if you'd trust them to cure it.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 31, 2014)

I read the article but have no idea who this woman is!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 31, 2014)

wasnt the woman tested 7 times in London_ then_ sent onwards to Glasgow?


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2014)

CMAC said:



			wasnt the woman tested 7 times in London_ then_ sent onwards to Glasgow?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she showed no signs or temperature and had 7 further tests and nothing showed, her symptoms started after, so I don't know what more could have been done, other than s QT period before exit from country before any travel. 

Anyway, are the comments racist and delivered in a racist manner and if so, what is the penalty?


----------



## bozza (Dec 31, 2014)

Non story if you ask me, she likes spouting her mouth of to try keep herself relevant in the media etc.

Nothing will come of it as theres far worse things on social media that don't get any actions against them.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 31, 2014)

Never heard of her so she clearly hasn't sought attention very well!


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

Like I say, Jock doesn't bother me, but I daresay it could be taken as a racist comment by some, pretty sure it will be tbh,  so who knows.

You have to ask yourself, would it be amusing if the doc was Indian and she had mentioned Sweaty Indians, or if she had said Chinksville if the doc had been Chinese for example? Paki for a Pakistani? I reckon there would have been an outcry.  #using these terms as an example, not intended in a derogatory manner, purely to highlight the way some up here may view the comments#

Down to interpretation nowadays isn't it. But, there was a law implemented up here ( a bad one imo ) to cover racism, sectarianism  etc that could possibly land her in trouble.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 31, 2014)

Her comments may be stupid and ignorant but surely it's best to just ignore them.   People do get offended much too easy these days.


----------



## bozza (Dec 31, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Her comments may be stupid and ignorant but surely it's best to just ignore them.   People do get offended much too easy these days.
		
Click to expand...


Couldn't agree more, someone the other day on twitter was moaning about her and said he was going to report her for being "annoying" which apparently you can now do on twitter!

I suggested why not just not follow her or block then she won't annoy you!


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 31, 2014)

She's a hateful, attention seeking, loud mouthed bitch.  Every time I see or hear about her my blood pressure rises. 

One of the greatest arguments against freedom of speech that walks the earth today.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

bozza said:



			Couldn't agree more, someone the other day on twitter was moaning about her and said he was going to report her for being "annoying" which apparently you can now do on twitter!

I suggested why not just not follow her or block then she won't annoy you!
		
Click to expand...

That would be far to easy for them that's permanently offended imo. 

But, again, it's subjective. What you might get wound up about might not bother others and vice versa.


----------



## bozza (Dec 31, 2014)

c1973 said:



			That would be far to easy for them that's permanently offended imo. 

But, again, it's subjective. What you might get wound up about might not bother others and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day with her it's only words, she can spout as much rubbish and vile as she want's it may get me a bit annoyed but at the end of the day it's only words.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Her comments may be stupid and ignorant but surely it's best to just ignore them.   People do get offended much too easy these days.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this! 




bozza said:



			... it's only words
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! There might even be a song line in there - with a slight connection to Golf too!

However, as PBob posted, there comes a time when statements by idiotic attention-seekers need to be jumped upon! :rant:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 31, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Indeed! There might even be a song line in there - with a slight connection to Golf too!
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't that Mary Hopkins with 'Knock Knock'


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Wasn't that Mary Hopkins with 'Knock Knock'
		
Click to expand...

Nah! One (or more) of The Bee Gees had the ball attracting property on the left of the 17th of The West Course - just past the road. Several of their songs were written/composed in it and Thomas Bjorn had a bit of an adventure in the trees adjacent to it during a PGA that he was near the top of the leaderboard at the time! 

And you definitely don't want to be in the only bunker on that hole!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5YqlPKGz_zg
She really is a waste of a good skin.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5YqlPKGz_zg
She really is a waste of a good skin.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that. That's just her opinion of names and she's entitled to her view, it doesn't harm anyone.

It's when she starts to cross some 'sensitive' lines it could be construed worse. Frankie Boyle anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-30641705


----------



## Nosevi (Dec 31, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Her comments may be stupid and ignorant but surely it's best to just ignore them.   People do get offended much too easy these days.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Her comments are stupid, irrelevant, dull, misguided..... in fact I'm surprised anyone takes a blind bit of notice of the woman. 

One thing her comments aren't though is 'racist'. The Scotts are not a race they are a nation - "Jock" is not a 'racist' term. It may be a nationalistic term if used by someone of a different nation in a derogatory way about the Scottish, but it isn't racist. Saying that someone has made a racist comment when referring to people of another country who are predominately of the same race as themselves and while not mentioning their race is frankly barking mad.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 31, 2014)

CMAC said:



			I saw that. That's just her opinion of names and she's entitled to her view, it doesn't harm anyone.

It's when she starts to cross some 'sensitive' lines it could be construed worse. Frankie Boyle anyone.
		
Click to expand...

But what is her daughter called?


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nosevi said:



			Couldn't agree more. Her comments are stupid, irrelevant, dull, misguided..... in fact I'm surprised anyone takes a blind bit of notice of the woman. 

One thing her comments aren't though is 'racist'. The Scotts are not a race they are a nation - "Jock" is not a 'racist' term. It may be a nationalistic term if used by someone of a different nation in a derogatory way about the Scottish, but it isn't racist. Saying that someone has made a racist comment when referring to people of another country who are predominately of the same race as themselves and while not mentioning their race is frankly barking mad.
		
Click to expand...

"A racial group means a group of persons defined by reference to race, colour, nationality (including citizenship) or ethnic or national origins." The definition is wide and victims may come within the definition under more than one of the references. 

Note the bit where it says nationality. 

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/p_to_r/racist_and_religious_crime/#a03

Not saying it's right, but it is the law. And although we are in the UK, technically Scotland and England are different countries.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			But what is her daughter called?
		
Click to expand...


India I believe.


----------



## bozza (Dec 31, 2014)

If you think what she said is classed as "racist" please have a good look at yourself.

She is a idiot that spouts crap to get attention!

Theres far worse things posted on Facebook from pages like "Britain First" than what she posts and they aint been shut down.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 31, 2014)

I never said I belief it to be racist, and I don't really need to have a good look at myself......I know I'm a big handsome bugger....I don't need confirmation. 

The law might look at it differently, that's all I've said ( and explained in my posts). 

Anyway, have yersel a guid New year.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 31, 2014)

Referring to people by a National nick name is hardly racist.   Tommy, Taff, Paddy, Jock, Yank, Kiwi etc is not racist.   If someone said All Taffies are thefts or Paddies are thick then this would be racist as it infers the race is somehow inferior.

As I said earlier, people tend to feel insulted far to easily these days which restricts freedom of speech.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 31, 2014)

H'mm!

Remember this case? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...rray-useless-jock-is-convicted-of-racism.html

May not be racis of itself, but seems to warrant, at least in the opinion of 1 judge, any other crime having 'racially aggravated' added.


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2015)

My thoughts on the term are well known on the forum so maybe best I'm not involved.

As for Katie Hopkins, she is a cretin and she has succeded in her aim which is to get headlines with scandal, if she was ignored she'd go away in time.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm!

Remember this case? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...rray-useless-jock-is-convicted-of-racism.html

May not be racis of itself, but seems to warrant, at least in the opinion of 1 judge, any other crime having 'racially aggravated' added.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm!
This case was much more than someone using the word 'Jock' wasn't it?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 1, 2015)

Some may find this useful;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11318743/How-to-ignore-Katie-Hopkins-forever.html


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2015)

I think some people read her rantings because they want to hate her!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 1, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			As I said earlier, people tend to feel insulted far to easily these days which restricts freedom of speech.
		
Click to expand...

It's a matter of perspective. I've had a crowd of strangers shouting abuse at me on the street, and been very intimidated and afraid. I know of others who have been assaulted by thugs using the same terms. If someone then uses some of those words in a tweet or whatever you better believe I find it offensive.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

She came on the TV yesterday, some sort of "promotion" for a new series by herself?
I can't remember exactly what it was about because immediately I saw her ugly smug face a red mist descended and my hackles rose.
There has been some crap on the TV over the holiday period, that was the closest I came to putting my boot through the screen.
:angry:


----------



## Ethan (Jan 1, 2015)

Hopkins is a nobody who thrives on the sort of publicity generated by her comments. Which is why she makes them. She is more likely to get invited to write columns or appear on TV programmes and Her books will sell more even if only from sales to people who want to hate her more. She is not stupid. She knows she has a limited shelf life so is going for it. The thing she wants least is to be ignored so that is precisely what everyone should do. But some of the media are in on the act too and they present a story of being appalled but love it really. 

On this specific comment she is wrong on the facts of the nurse. That she is from Scotland is irrelevant. The real story is the failure of Heathrow screening to detect her condition or even listen to her. The jocksville thing is intended to be inflammatory and get attention and if plays to residual post-referendum animosity among the English. 

Just ignore her and she will dry up and blow away.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2015)

I sort of recognise her picture, but she's one of those turn over people. Whether its on TV or in the papers, I turnover without a second thought. She's a Jordon/Katie Price person... anyway, time to move on to something more interesting.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			She's one of those turn over people. Whether its on TV or in the papers, I turnover without a second thought.
		
Click to expand...

I'm like that with Noel Edmonds.
What a prat.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			that was the closest I came to putting my boot through the screen.
:angry:
		
Click to expand...


I hope that you're more accurate than you are with a 7 iron.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I hope that you're more accurate than you are with a 7 iron.  

Click to expand...

He could always use a provisional boot...


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 1, 2015)

I bet most of you would though.


----------



## JCW (Jan 1, 2015)

Just moved on , we are making her important by talking about her when she is not


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's a matter of perspective. I've had a crowd of strangers shouting abuse at me on the street, and been very intimidated and afraid. I know of others who have been assaulted by thugs using the same terms. If someone then uses some of those words in a tweet or whatever you better believe I find it offensive.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a matter of perspective.   Theres a world of difference between someone tweeting rubbish and being verbally assaulted on the street.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 1, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Nah! One (or more) of The Bee Gees had the ball attracting property on the left of the 17th of The West Course - just past the road. Several of their songs were written/composed in it and Thomas Bjorn had a bit of an adventure in the trees adjacent to it during a PGA that he was near the top of the leaderboard at the time! 

And you definitely don't want to be in the only bunker on that hole!! 

Click to expand...

Noticed the other day that the house had sadly been flattened to make way for another Russian monstrosity......


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2015)

guest100718 said:



			I bet most of you would though.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance, I'd let the human race expire before I went near her


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 1, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes, it is a matter of perspective.   Theres a world of difference between someone tweeting rubbish and being verbally assaulted on the street.
		
Click to expand...

Cause and effect.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Noticed the other day that the house had sadly been flattened to make way for another Russian monstrosity......
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I'd heard that was happening. Shame, as I think that was one of the really elegant ones! Being developed by the same guy that has been working his way up the 15th! Pays for the petrol in his hugely pretentious huge Bentley!


----------



## Tongo (Jan 1, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Some may find this useful;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/11318743/How-to-ignore-Katie-Hopkins-forever.html

Click to expand...

For every person that will follow these guidelines there are another 100 who will read it cos they have no life and enjoy the confrontation / controversy.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2015)

The lady is blooming loco and shouldn't be on TV! She does say some really funny things in amongst the ludicrous though. Had a read of her most controversial tweets and I chuckled at a few.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 1, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Referring to people by a National nick name is hardly racist.   Tommy, Taff, Paddy, Jock, Yank, Kiwi etc is not racist.   If someone said All Taffies are thefts or Paddies are thick then this would be racist as it infers the race is somehow inferior.

As I said earlier, people tend to feel insulted far to easily these days which restricts freedom of speech.
		
Click to expand...

So all Jocks are sweaty then and that's OK

I have never heard of the woman but I do know that she must be a dimwit.
I blame the education process in the country that she resides in.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			H'mm!
This case was much more than someone using the word 'Jock' wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

The word 'Jock' was certainly the (only) reason it was deemed 'Racially Aggravated Criminal Damage' rather than simply 'Criminal Damage' - with a consequent increase in the sentence/punishment.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 1, 2015)

She's another Adrian Durham from Talksport. They're paid to spark debate, and they generally succeed, as this thread is proving.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 1, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So all Jocks are sweaty then and that's OK

I have never heard of the woman but I do know that she must be a dimwit.
I blame the education process in the country that she resides in.
		
Click to expand...

Try reading my post again


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 1, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			She's another Adrian Durham from Talksport. They're paid to spark debate, and they generally succeed, as this thread is proving.
		
Click to expand...

But people listen to his and Collymore's drivel in their millions......


----------

